# Canidae vs. Natures Variety vs. Other dog food



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Both are very good foods. Continue with what works best for Dexter.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Both are very good foods. Continue with what works best for Dexter.


What she said


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

If your dog does well on both of these formulas, you could consider rotating back and forth between them every few months.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep both are super awesome  I always recommend both to people who are having difficulty finding a food their dog will eat. Do whatever Dexter likes


----------



## Capt.Marbles (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for the responses. He had a hip replacement five weeks ago and was being very picky with kibble for a while.


----------

